# Wireless won't connect

## Gecklord

Hello, 

i recently updated to wicd 1.7.0 and now it has troubles connecting to the router.

Wireless connecting either with manual set ip/dns or automatical-mode doesn't work.

Wired connection work but only if set ip/dns maunally.

Here is some dmesg out put aftertrying to connect with wicd: 

 2453.693200] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[ 2455.799701] wlan0: authenticate with 00:25:5e:18:b7:57 (try 1)

[ 2455.802701] wlan0: authenticated

[ 2455.802734] wlan0: associate with 00:25:5e:18:b7:57 (try 1)

[ 2455.805276] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:25:5e:18:b7:57 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=3)

[ 2455.805278] wlan0: associated

[ 2455.808246] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

[ 2457.172054] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: ACTIVATE a non DRIVER active station id 0 addr 00:25:5e:18:b7:57

[ 2457.184023] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:25:5e:18:b7:57 by local choice (reason=3)

[ 2457.205398] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[ 2457.238171] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[ 2457.386197] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[ 2457.437107] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[ 2457.437587] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

I'd be really glad if anybody had some ideas about this problem.

----------

## Letharion

I've never used wicd, so I can't be of much help there. Best suggestion I have is to do what I do, use NetworkManager instead.

After the GSoC updates this summer, I like it  :Smile: 

----------

